# ENWorld vs. Real World



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 13, 2004)

What do you do for a living?  Not interested in income or things like that, just curious as to what the members of ENWorld do in the real world.

I work for Heifer International, a hunger relief organization based here in Arkansas.  I don't have a very glamorous position with the organization (I do data entry), but I like that I'm a part of an organization that not only helps others, but enourages them to pass on the knowledge and gifts they've received to others in their own communities.

So how about the rest of ya?  Chime in...it's ENWorld's diversity that keeps me coming back here.


----------



## msd (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm a second year law student in Boston...working this summer at a firm that focuses on corporate law and private equity deals specifically.

And you guys?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm a barber.

I have a certificate in technical communication, and am working towards a diploma in techical instruction.

Yet somehow, I keep coming back to hair and making it shorter


----------



## Enkhidu (Dec 13, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I'm a barber.
> 
> I have a certificate in technical communication, and am working towards a diploma in techical instruction.
> 
> Yet somehow, I keep coming back to hair and making it shorter




What can you do? Its profession with real room for growth.


----------



## Nifft (Dec 13, 2004)

Heifer's cool. I gave all my friends animals for xmas one year.

Anyway, I'm in finance. I do something or other with Derivatives.

 -- N


----------



## msd (Dec 13, 2004)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> What can you do? Its profession with real room for growth.




Yeah...maybe...but the hours can get real hairy...(ouch)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 13, 2004)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Heifer's cool. I gave all my friends animals for xmas one year.
> -- N




Thank you!


----------



## Nifft (Dec 13, 2004)

The look on my parent's faces when I told them, "I got you a goat!" was well worth the price of a goat. 

 -- N


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm a master's student getting a teaching certificate with endorsements in math and computer science (and maybe physics).  And since I'm a master's student, I also wait table at a place where people think 10% is a way generous tip.


----------



## Y.O.Morales (Dec 13, 2004)

Starting next semester, I'll be a fourth-year student (General Humanities) after being two years away from college (advice: don't dropout no matter what crazy idea or delussions of grandeur come to your mind).

 I also earn a few bucks as a freelancer doing graphic design, web design, and other multimedia services.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 13, 2004)

Ex-Record-Dude. Now a Grocer.

Interesting twenty years...

'Cept for the last part.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 13, 2004)

Former signal intelligence analyst for the NSA, currently working in the IT industry as a security consultant.


----------



## Azul (Dec 13, 2004)

I work in intellectual property for the Canadian government.  My past careers include IT consultant, computer technician and game designer.  My current job may be a bit arcane (it's legal analysis) but the pay and benefits are good, the hours are reasonable and flexible and the job security is good.  It's a living, and the legal skills are handy when I adjudicate 3.5e rules as DM in my campaign.


----------



## exile (Dec 13, 2004)

I am a 3rd year general surgery resident. After another 2 1/2 years of general surgery, I hope to do 2 more years of training in plastic and reconstructive surgery.

Chad


----------



## Cheiromancer (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm a Roman Catholic Priest and a member of a religious order that does teaching and parish work.  I am working on an MA in philosophy.  My specialty is Philosophy of Mind.


----------



## Dragonmarked DM (Dec 13, 2004)

I went to school to be an aircraft mechanic. When I graduated 9/11 happened and the job market dropped out. Now I pump jet fuel on airliners.


----------



## The_Universe (Dec 13, 2004)

Federal Consultant, currently working on transportation and port security. The TWIC, if you like acronyms. Google it and see what you find!  

Working on an MA in International Affairs and Security Policy at the George Washington University in DC. 

Trying to get a job with the US Defense Dept.

All that being said, I grew up on a farm in South Dakota, worked in a seed warehouse for a number of years, worked briefly as an IT manager, and briefer yet as a telemarketer. I had a short stint on capitol hill when I was in undergrad working for a congressman (now senator), which led me indirectly to my current profession. In between, I was a secretary/research assistant at the RAND corp. for a few months and a research assistant for ANSER for about 80 days. 

But my true passion is basket weaving. 

Not really.

My _true_ true passion is split between defense policy analysis and intelligence, neither of which I am currently doing (although at least my work is related). 

Most importantly, no matter what you have heard, _I am not a ninja assassin._


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm one of the reasons you pay taxes.  

It's a combination of clinical depression and anxiety disorder. Really debilitating. Having been suicidal I can tell you that there is nothing romantic about it.

My avocation is recording my thoughts for posterity and passing on neat ideas. With the occasional bit of advice for those who ask for some.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 13, 2004)

Right now, nothing. I'm currently unemplyed, but hopefully soon to be. If all goes well I'll be working for the FLGS. I having been wishing to do that for a very long time. I hope I get my wish.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm a student at the American University in DC - studying history (with a particular interest in early American Freemasonry)...

I also work as a Legislative Researcher for Democracy, Data, and Communications - an internet based company that organizes grass-roots campaigns all of the US for all sorts of people/comanies/organizations... I don't really get to do any of the fun stuff... I just make sure that we have the contact information for most elected officials in the US (go from President all the way down to County Auditor).

I aspire to be a history teacher and write a book or two on the side.

Also, I happen to know for a fact that The_Universe is _not_ a ninja assassin.  So stop asking.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2004)

I am currently doing as little as possible.  I'm unemployed and really liking it.


----------



## Impeesa (Dec 13, 2004)

Fourth year student at the University of Northern British Columbia, looking to graduate next year with a double major in physics and computer science. Maybe a minor in math, it depends how much more I can cram into my last year. I would mention my career goals to help give a better idea of my focus, but I really have none of either - hopefully grad studies, and then... dunno. 

For the last two summers, I've payed the bills (or at least a portion of them) working at a summer science camp for high-school age kids. Great experience. Don't think I'll be back this summer, though... it was under new management in my second year, and you might say we didn't get along.  

--Impeesa--


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 13, 2004)

Former (thank god) Truck Driver, went back to ITT to get an Associate's Degree in Web Development, where I'm learning to program in Java, Javascript, C++, Visual Basic, PHP, ASP, ASP.net and XML (of course).

EN World is also a large part of my work and I am a consultant to Wizards of the Coast on the front end design of their messageboards which, like EN World, are built using Vbulletin.


----------



## Algolei (Dec 13, 2004)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> I'm one of the reasons you pay taxes.
> 
> It's a combination of clinical depression and anxiety disorder. Really debilitating. Having been suicidal I can tell you that there is nothing romantic about it.



Just about ditto, except for the taxes part.

I am an unemployed/unemployable homeless person because I have not so far accepted any governmental help (except for some free medication to keep me from going _completely_ nuts).

If I hadn't broken off the interviews, I could've been an air traffic controller--after testing and several interviews, I had made the _short_ short list.  But that would have been...weird.


----------



## Allanon (Dec 13, 2004)

Information Technologies Bacholor and currently working as a programmer/project manager for a insurance company. I work with Delphi, SQL, Javascript, ASP, etc. 

Short and simple I'm a IT tech nerd who also loves D&D.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm an unemployed writer who isn't making ends meet, and would like help if possible.  I've done a lot of library work, and I graduated with a bachelor's degree in English and Creative Writing.  I've got six players in one D&D game, five in another, so if I could get them to pay $6.50 each per week for the games (about as much as a student ticket to a movie), I'd almost be able to support myself.

I'd like to be a full-time writer, either gaming or fiction, and after that just being involved in publishing somehow would be nice - editing, advertisement writing, managing contributors.  I might also go to a library college next year, because all the good library jobs of course require actual Masters of Library Science.  I love libraries, and have been volunteering or working in them since I was 14.

My birthday is in twelve days, and I'd love a job as a present.  Maybe Homeland Security?  Can someone hook me up?  Or better way, offer to buy my fiction.  *grin*


----------



## pogre (Dec 13, 2004)

Former attorney. Now I teach high school history and coach football and track & field. Lots of fun!

My players -
1. Mechanical Draftsman
2. University Clerical staff
3. Lay-out/production guy
4. Health Insurance clerical position
5. Restaraunt manager
6. Retail Store Manager
7. Patent Attorney
8. Church Secretary


----------



## Starglim (Dec 13, 2004)

GIS, database work and general IT dogsbody for a local council. I'm a Bachelor of Architecture. I've used my learning to design a bathroom extension for my parents' home that never finished being built. This may be related to my decision in third year that architecture is dead.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2004)

I am a Customer Service Rep for TLA Video and I love it. I also do holistic healing (I'm a Reiki 3) and Massage therapy on the side.


----------



## Sado (Dec 13, 2004)

Police Dispatcher. Great pay, interesting work. Lousy hours, lousy working conditions.

Finished a legal assistant course about 6 months ago and trying to get a job doing that, but so far no takers (why does every employer want you to have several years experience but want to pay you entry-level wages?).

I'm starting to get frustrated and am looking for anything that pays close to what I'm making now that will get me out of this third shift, constant mandatory overtime hell.  Anybody need a professional gamer for $15/hour?

I would like to be a published author someday.  Fantasy fiction, of course.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 13, 2004)

Data Center/Computer Operations Supervisor, aka paper pusher with technical background.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 13, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I'm a barber.
> 
> I have a certificate in technical communication, and am working towards a diploma in techical instruction.
> 
> Yet somehow, I keep coming back to hair and making it shorter



_Oh, I am a little barber 
And I go my merry way 
With my razor and my leeches 
I can always earn my pay 

Though your chin be smooth as satin, 
You will need me soon I know 
For the Lord protects his barbers, 
And He makes the stubble grow. 

If I slip when I am shaving you 
And cut you to the quick, 
You can use me as a doctor 
'Cause I also heal the sick._

I'm a sales clerk for a company that imports cheap presents from Asia, like lighters. I'm also a part-time writer with delusions of grandeur, but I hear that is normal for this profession.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 13, 2004)

Currently I'm a student (Business Marketing @ Algonquin College) and trying to make an attempt at being a publisher & writer & layout dude & game designing guy. I've got a fair list of products with my name on them now...

I used to be a body piercer for several years, and an Industrial DJ on the radio and in clubs. I also spent six years slaving away at a steel mill - the pay was good but the job sucked and the people I had to work with and for were even worse. I left that job after GenCon 2003 - I had asked for a leave of absence, had it refused, and went to GenCon anyways (since we had a booth and all)... and then forgot to call in sick.


----------



## Nellisir (Dec 13, 2004)

I work for my father, a custom homebuilder.  The company has been just he and I for the past few years, so I'm both the low man on the totem pole and the Second Most Important person in the company.  We use subcontractors for everything we can, and my job is to make sure they do what they're supposed to, and anything they don't do, I do -- or get someone else to do. I don't do plumbing, heating, or electrical, but I've done roofing, siding, painting, framing, finish carpentry, ditch digging, and a few other things -- and that's just in the last 3 months.

We also adjust the architect's plans account for reality.    

I never intended to work for him, and when I did, I never intended to stay, but it's gotten steadily more interesting, the pay is good, and after 8+ years, what the heck. 

I have a Bachelor's degree, with a split major between Creative Writing & Stagecraft.

I'd also like to do freelance writing or self-publishing, though my free time the past 4 years has been constrained by the amount of work my own house needs (finished in 6 months, I think...).

Cheers
Nell.


----------



## Old One (Dec 13, 2004)

*Background:* BS in General Engineering + History Major, Military Officer (5 years), Pharmaceutical Sales (7 years), Certified Financial Planner (going on 8 years)

*Day Job:* Director of Financial Planning for a large non-profit in the DC area.  I write articles, answer member questions, manage web content and travel nationally speaking on financial planning and related issues (45 speaking dates in 2004; 55 already scheduled for 2005).  I love the job but my commute sucks (average of 3 hours round trip 4x per week - work from home 1x per week when not traveling).

*Job 2:* I also run my own small financial planning practice, mainly working on an hourly basis and managing money for a small group of clients.  I also conduct paid employee financial education programs for a couple of niche industries as time allows (usually 3-5 programs annually).

EDIT:
Our gaming group (currently on hiatus), consists of...

 2 Telecom sales people
 1 Comic book distributor inside sales/customer service rep
 1 Air Force captain
 1 Public Relations hack, er...professional

~ Old One


----------



## Panthanas (Dec 13, 2004)

Currently I'm a part time substitute teacher, part time graduate student, and full time parent (the last being the best of the three     ).

After a short stint as a retail manager I quit that  ::firk ding blast:: job, taking a pay cut to substitute and return to school, but life is much better now.  I actually have time to spend with my son now.

Its been rather hectic at times, but in a few short years I'll be a full time secondary history teacher.  Hooray for me!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 13, 2004)

I work for the library system at the University of Virginia. My title is LSP (Local Service Partner), which means I'm one of the front line computer support people, out there helping students and staff when they have a floppy disk that doesn't work, replacing hard drives when they die, cleaning spilled coffee out of keyboards, and running Microsoft updates on 100+ public computers.  :\  I also do a fair amount of reference work, and am the person that gets called whenever the microfilm machines breakdown. Someday, I really want to be a librarian, but that would require moving somewhere else to get my MLS, and I really don't want to leave C'ville anytime soon.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 13, 2004)

Middle school teacher, webmaster and librarian since 1996.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm not entirely sure what my job title is.  I think it's Data Architect.  I worked for Wal-Mart at the corporate office, Sprint in Kansas City, and now I'm in Virginia working at Capital One (what's in your wallet?).  Basically, I'm a database designer, systems analyst, requirements analyst all rolled into one.  I'm a consultant, though, so technically I'm scum.


----------



## The_Universe (Dec 13, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'm an unemployed writer who isn't making ends meet, and would like help if possible.  I've done a lot of library work, and I graduated with a bachelor's degree in English and Creative Writing.  I've got six players in one D&D game, five in another, so if I could get them to pay $6.50 each per week for the games (about as much as a student ticket to a movie), I'd almost be able to support myself.
> 
> I'd like to be a full-time writer, either gaming or fiction, and after that just being involved in publishing somehow would be nice - editing, advertisement writing, managing contributors.  I might also go to a library college next year, because all the good library jobs of course require actual Masters of Library Science.  I love libraries, and have been volunteering or working in them since I was 14.
> 
> My birthday is in twelve days, and I'd love a job as a present.  Maybe Homeland Security?  Can someone hook me up?  Or better way, offer to buy my fiction.  *grin*



 E-mail me.  About the Homeland Security (sadly) and not the fiction.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 13, 2004)

In-house web developer for a mid-sized biotech-related company (we mostly sell to academic biology researchers) in San Diego, CA. It's nice work if you can get it.


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 13, 2004)

I am a potter. I make pots. (See sig link)

 My players careers are also in my sig.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Dec 13, 2004)

I work in a company that does translation/localization of computer software.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 13, 2004)

I work for the BioPharmaceutical devision of a big pharmaceutical company in - get this for an annoying deparment title - Quality Control Microbial Science and Technology: 2nd/3rd Party Support.  Mostly I push papers around, answer e-mails, check out EN World, and observe how incompetent the management can be in a large corporation.

Starting this spring I will be persuing my Masters in Project Management on a part-time basis.


----------



## JackGiantkiller (Dec 13, 2004)

I lift heavy things.

Actually, I work at a freight company. Forklifts and pallets jacks...and lifting heavy things. I'm actually making the most money I've made since leaving the military.


I've been a stay at home dad (3 years), an apartment complex porter (1 year), a supervisor at a UPS HUB (3 years), in home care for my father (2 years), nursing home direct care (3 years) and a combat medic for the navy and Marines (4 years). I worked in restaraunts before that.

I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Dec 13, 2004)

I work as a GIS (Geospatial Infomation Systems) Digitizing site manager for the Farm Services Agency of the USDA (Department of Agriculture).  I make sure that all the folks that work for me digitize hardcopy county maps properly and acurately for use in government farm programs.  The pay is OK, the benefits kick serious tail (the only real reason to work for the government, IMO), and the hours are really flexible (allows lots of time for plyaing WoW).  

I've also played around with the being a freelance game writer, but after a couple gigs, I decided that I want my hobby to stay my hobby.  Although I am working on a few products that I haven't made up my mind on whether I'll put them out as free downloads or sell them through RPGNow...  On top of that, I've been a substitute teacher, farmhand, childcare counselor for troubled kids, construction worker, landscaper, and a clerk at Wal-Mart.  (What can I say, I went through a lot of jobs during college.)  I hope to go back to college in the next year and a half once my girlfriend (soon to be wife) gets finished with her Masters of Education.  I'll likely either finish my Social Science with an Emphasis on Education program or go full bore into CIS and focus on database management (which I'm pretty much doing at my job right now).

My group consists of:
1 High School Science Teacher
1 Park Historical Specialist for the Missouri DNR
1 Grocery store stock-boy/college student
1 full-time college student
hopefully 1 Middle School Band Instructor (I'm trying to get my girlfriend into gaming...)

Kane


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 13, 2004)

Kanegrundar said:
			
		

> I work as a GIS (Geospatial Infomation Systems) Digitizing site manager for the Farm Services Agency of the USDA (Department of Agriculture).  I make sure that all the folks that work for me digitize hardcopy county maps properly and acurately for use in government farm programs.  Kane





 Dude! Can you get me a soil map of Fayette county TN??

 Really hard to come by, and we seem to have some neat kaolin deposits around here.

 Feel free to email me at myscreenname@midsouth.rr.com. I would REALLY appreciate!


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 13, 2004)

I work for Delta Airlines.  Nothing fancy.  :\


----------



## Stormborn (Dec 13, 2004)

I am the Pastor of a rural Baptist Church and teach Public Speaking at the Birmingham campus of Viriginia College.  In the last two years I have begun to have some things published proffessionally (2 things in Dragon, 1 in Pyramid, and a few others contracted but yet to be published) but not really enough to even consider it income.  In the past I have been a missionary/proffesor  in Kiev, Ukraine, a night manager at a University Library, a substitute teacher, held numerous church related positions, and a student for several long years (BA, MDiv).

I have been married a little over a year.  We met gaming, BTW.  She is a publications manager at a University.

We game with another couple, both of whom do computer stuff (web design and tech support) for local Universities.


----------



## Ambrus (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a college degree in graphic design and have been working as a professional in the print field (packaging, publishing, billboards, advertising, newsletters, direct mail, ect.) for the last decade. I currently work as a semi-permanent contractor for a small agency (my boss and myself) in Montreal. I'd love to do design work in the print RPG field but don't really have any good contacts in the industry.


----------



## briac (Dec 13, 2004)

I work for the Post Office as a letter carrier(mailman) for the last couple of years.  

My group consists of:
another mailman
insurance salesman
manager of pizza place
hotel desk clerk


----------



## Guardsmith (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a BS in History & Policy from Carnegie Mellon University (in 1995) and am currently employed as a legal assistant/office manager for a trusts and estates solo practitioner in Boston, Massachusetts.  :\ 

I originally intended to join either the Navy or the Air Force to be an intelligence office, but I was diagnosed with an anxiety disorder that prevented me from doing that.  Since then I’ve worked as a cashier in a movie theater, store clerk for a local AHL hockey team, newspaper “gofer boy” and an tour guide for a medieval arms and armor museum before getting a paralegal certificate as a way to test out a possible law career. That was seven years ago; since then I’ve decided I don’t want to be an attorney and have been trying to figure out a new career path, but haven’t had much luck coming up with ideas. The anxiety disorder (and spin off depression) isn’t helping much, either.  

Dan
Quincy, Mass.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 13, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Federal Consultant, currently working on transportation and port security. The TWIC, if you like acronyms. Google it and see what you find!
> 
> Working on an MA in International Affairs and Security Policy at the George Washington University in DC.
> 
> ...




If you want me to pass on your resume to some folks who might be able to help feel free to let me know.



			
				Algolei said:
			
		

> I am an unemployed/unemployable homeless person because I have not so far accepted any governmental help (except for some free medication to keep me from going _completely_ nuts).




My heart goes out to you and Mythusmage...but I do have to ask: How exactly do you manage to post on the board?!



			
				JackGiantkiller said:
			
		

> ...a combat medic for the navy and Marines (4 years)...




Geez 'doc it's OK to say Corpsman.


----------



## francisca (Dec 13, 2004)

I work for the Purdue University College of Engineering.  My job title says "Computer Systems Engineer".  What I do is maintain Solaris and Linux machines, including all hardware and OS issues, including security.  Basically everything except for application support.  I like to tell people, "if it's in the background, I handle it".  That and whatever my boss tells me to do.  I'm kinda the last stop for bizarro problems from all areas that we support.

I also used to teach 100 and 200 level IT courses part-time for the School of Technology here at Purdue.  Man, I miss that.


----------



## Travellin_Jack (Dec 13, 2004)

Educational Technology Assistant at Lake-Sumter College.


----------



## The_Universe (Dec 13, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> If you want me to pass on your resume to some folks who might be able to help feel free to let me know.



Where should I send it (once I get it updated)?  

Thanks!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a bachelor's degree in math (statistics) and another one in french litterature. I started my master's in french litt. but don't plan on finishing it.

I work as a HR analyst for an investment company in Montréal, Canada.

AR


----------



## derelictjay (Dec 13, 2004)

I've got a BS in Computer Science, and have a job thats basically a web designer and a computer tech. But because my job is with a small company, its really got no room for growth, and the city I reside in is so backwards technologically that many think Windows '95 is still the big thing; I'm leaving this city and heading north to Austin, TX after the new year (unless something pops up before then).

Some past jobs I have had:
I worked at a Cotton Gin, as the operator of the press that bails the cotton (also at the same job, a firefighter, mechanic and janitor and all at the same time Agriculture jobs are definatly interesting).

Pizza Hut delivery man (where else can you drive 80 mph down a 50 mph road and get away with it, fun times)

Working for a state agency, why because they needed someone to upgrade their 911 emergency call computers. So if your ever in deep South Texas and you need to call 911, realize that part of that network is my handywork ::Evil Grin::


----------



## Wombat (Dec 13, 2004)

Currently I work as an editor/proofreader in the publications department of an aerospace engineering firm.

Ah, the wonders of what you can do with an MA in Medieval History


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 13, 2004)

Currently working part-time retail and as a subsitute teacher in a local school district while interviewing for full-time work in Boston.  In the past, I've been a graduate student (have an MA in English), administrative assistant at a medical school, and a tour-guide/deckhand on local ferries and sight-seeing boats.  And there's been a lot of retail bookselling going on in there, too.

Nick


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm really digging the responses this thread has received.  I had a plethora of past jobs, as well...from delivery driver to radio dj to working in a seed bagging factory to movie theater projectionist...and those are just a very tiny portion of my checkered employment past.


----------



## Ramien Meltides (Dec 13, 2004)

Right now, I'm working in a dream job. I'm the promotions editor for Games Workshop US - that means I get to work on White Dwarf, web stuff, the works. This career is the best I've ever had.

Before this gig, I was a freelance writer and editor for a couple of years, and before that, a college student, and before that, I drove ambulances in the US Army.


----------



## fett527 (Dec 13, 2004)

I manage all technology for the corporate/sales headquarters for our company.  That includes all server (Windows, Exchange- strictly MS shop) and end user support as well as network hardware and telecommunications.  I rely heavily on another ENworlder that works for me (He can chime in if he wants).  Before working in IT (for over five years now) I worked in retail/entertainment management for five years.  The most fun I had in a job was working/managing at a QZAR, a laser tag establishment.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 13, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> My heart goes out to you and Mythusmage...but I do have to ask: How exactly do you manage to post on the board?!




In my case, A lady I once knew years ago hit it big on the stock market. To celebrate she gave me a check for $1,000.00 U.S. With that I got an iMac.

She and her boyfriend moved out of state later. They went broke, he died of a heart attack, and she's now on disability herself. He turned out to be very bad for her.

BTW, if you have the money you can get online through an internet cafe, or you can use a library computer to get on The Net. A number of people do it. So having no permanent place of residence is no real obstacle.

As to the anxiety disorder and depression. Medication helps, a lot. So does having a stable residence and something to occupy your time. But it is a pain to stay focused and organized.

Keep your job, even after taxes it pays better.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 13, 2004)

*Background:*  BS in Economics from Texas A&M University, although I also qualified for a BA with Russian courses and Spanish CLEPs (i.e.; I tested out of four semesters of Spanish after coming back from Argentina.)  MBA also from Texas A&M University.

I used to work for the academic library on campus, in Interlibrary Loans.  Now I just harry the poor reference librarians of our local public library, which is really quite good.  I also worked as a consultant for a few years finding markets for tech that was developed during the boom years for defense and NASA contracts and was then left high and dry.  That was kinda fun.

*Currently:*  I work at Ford Motor Company in the Purchasing department.  For a few years, I was the buyer for all of North America Production's mirrrors, door handles and luggage racks.  Currently I'm "on loan" to the IT department to develop and implement purchasing systems, where I'm the guy in charge of all communications related to systems changes that go out.

Like my job reasonably well, and Ford's been nice to me.  My wife is constantly bugging me about trying to get back to Texas, and frankly, she's got a good point.  We miss living in Texas.  I wouldn't mind moving out West either if I found a good job; Colorado, Utah, Arizona, etc.  I've got a fair amount of family in Utah, so I'd like to live there too.


----------



## Zappo (Dec 13, 2004)

Huh... everyone seems to be defining their life as their job. I think of my life as the stuff I like to do, and a job as something that is needed to sustain my life.

 I'm finishing my 5-years degree in computer science at the university of venice. I'm planning on getting a job as a programmer, but I also have a few innovative ideas about low-cost videoconferencing which someone may find interesting. Like lots of young people in my country, I'll probably have to live with my parents for some more years, until I get a job that pays well. With the current economic situation, most entry jobs don't pay enough to rent a quasi-decent home and eat properly at the same time. Luckily, I get along with them very well.

 In my spare time, besides RPGs, I'm working on an Italian Ultima Online server based on Planescape. I'm the main technical and setting admin. We're getting near to the open beta now. We hope to become the main roleplaying-oriented free online game in Italy, though getting to the point of self-sustaining the server through donations would already be a victory. I'd love to actually get paid to write videogames, but I see little chance of that.

 I also play Warhammer 40k when I get a chance, and I'm getting pretty good at modding miniatures. Not so good at painting them, though.


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 13, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Huh... everyone seems to be defining their life as their job.




Well, the question was "what do you do for a living."  An English idiom meaning "what is your occupation/profession/job."


----------



## Chun-tzu (Dec 13, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Huh... everyone seems to be defining their life as their job. I think of my life as the stuff I like to do, and a job as something that is needed to sustain my life.




I wanted a job that would be more than just a paycheck, i.e., something that would be personally fulfilling.

I'm a psychology graduate student, with a Master's in Clinical Psychology, working on my doctoral degree, and I've been ABD for about six months now.  After I complete my dissertation (in about a jillion years), I'll seek employment as a psychologist.  Last year, for my internship, I was a therapist at a college counseling center in Southern California.

Like others here, I'd like to write part-time and one of my life goals is to have a novel published.  I have some ideas for a book of short stories with a common theme of geek culture.  Look for it about a jillion years after I finish my dissertation.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 13, 2004)

Chun-tzu said:
			
		

> Look for it about a jillion years after I finish my dissertation.




Y'mean I have to wait TWO jillion years?  Dang....


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 13, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Huh... everyone seems to be defining their life as their job. I think of my life as the stuff I like to do, and a job as something that is needed to sustain my life.




I don't work because I like too, I work because I like being dry at night and cool during the day.


----------



## Arnwyn (Dec 13, 2004)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> What do you do for a living?



I'm a Senior Accountant and Economics Consultant for a large telecommunications firm.


----------



## Chun-tzu (Dec 13, 2004)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Y'mean I have to wait TWO jillion years?  Dang....




Give or take 0.6749 jillion years. Hey, these things take time!


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 13, 2004)

I know it will come as a shock to many of you, used as you are to your image of me as a wandering sword-for-hire, treading the soil of distant planets as I battle my way through one army of unpleasant insectoid baddies after another, always with a cynical smile on my lips and a beautiful princess panting in my arms, but in fact...

I'm a project manager in a software company. I run a team of about thirty programmers, testers, business analysts and sundry others, building good products for smart people. It's tons of fun. I've jumped a few times from one company to the other, since the tech market in Vancouver is, um, "volatile", I guess you'd say, but I haven't come across anything more fun that I might do.

Oh, except that posting at Wizards for an R&D Manager for Magic. THAT would be more fun. But I'd have to invest way more time and money into playing Magic than I'm currently willing to invest.

I write enough to keep me sane, and ENWorld gives me a place to publish most of it, and an appreciative audience, and fun feedback and other people's writing that's good for me, and my wife is writing a novel and we write and direct short films together and maybe in a couple of years we'll try and put a feature together but who knows?

I like project management, which is by and large what both DMing and film directing are. I would love a PM kind of role in the RPG industry (Line Manager like what ENWorld is looking for), but right now I need to be making software money. Maybe in a few years financial pressures will ease (my wife and had a couple of irresponsible years we're currently paying for) and I can broaden my horizons.

Maybe that sword-for-hire dream's not so far away...


----------



## Ampolitor (Dec 14, 2004)

*hmm*

well after finishing my second tour with the marines (2/27 ohh rah) I returned to work as a Police Lt in NYC. I got married and Im now taking a job in NC as a cop. The cost of living is wayyyy cheaper there! thats it, also hardcore gamer!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 14, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I know it will come as a shock to many of you, used as you are to your image of me as a wandering sword-for-hire, treading the soil of distant planets as I battle my way through one army of unpleasant insectoid baddies after another, always with a cynical smile on my lips and a beautiful princess panting in my arms, but in fact....




That does it...the dream is over.  *throws hands up in disgust and cracks the seal on a bottle of cheap bourbon*


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Dec 14, 2004)

*My Job*

I am currently trying to get my Masters in Physics doing a Thesis in Astronomy and I am starting my PhD in Planetary Science doing a Thesis in Microbiology.  I sustain myself on a Graduate Assistantship where I do library research on Journal use over the past five years by Chemistry Graduate Students.
     Before that I was a Teaching Assistant who taught University Physics I, Physics in Human Affairs (Physics for Poets), and Astronomy Labs.
     Before that I was a Library Academic Tech working in Interlibrary Loan.
     Before that I had jobs as a Fry cook or Janitor (sometimes both) or unemployed.
     Before that I was earning my Bachelors in Physics while working jobs as a landscaper (the kind behind the lawnmower), library staff, dishwasher, fry cook, or babysitter. 
     Before that I was a high school student and mowed lawns, cleaned the local elementary school, was a stockman at Wal-Mart, and worked in a college library.

My gaming group:

     Buff:  Buff is a professional student who supports himself by working in the University computer labs as a lab op.  He has his bachelors in Physics
     Dok:  Dok works for an ISP as phone help.  He has his bachelors in Computer Science
     Asad:  Asad works for a company that does inventory control for Wal-Mart.  He has his bachelors in Computer Engineering.  He is getting married and moving to Atlanta in about a year.
     Justin:  Justin is getting his Bachelors in Creative Writing and works at the on-campus coffee shop.
     Jeff:  Jeff used to be a financial analyst and now is a Pre-Vet (or Pre-med, he can't decide right now, so he's doing both).  He has his bachelors in business.

Other People I have gamed with
     John:  John works at the VA scanning in documents.
     Theron:  Theron is (last I heard) a CSA at Wal-Mart.
     TJ:  TJ is a clerk at the Wal-Mart Electronics Section.
     CK:  TJ's fiancee is another professional student, who is making some cash on the side managing message boards.
     Rick:  Rick is a CNA (certified nurse's assistant) who runs the desk.
     Keith:  Keith is a programmer at JB Hunt.
     Scarlet:  Haven't heard from her in awhile.  Last I saw she was getting her bachelors in Biology.
     Rachel:  (got to call her) she is still deciding on what computing field she wants to get her degree in.
     Willie:  Last I heard he has a life-partner named Fenris who takes care of him.
     Raymond:  Another one I haven't heard from in awhile.  Last I knew he was a fry cook at Wendy's.
     William:  William does some kind of IT work in Dallas.  I need to get ahold of him.
     Aaron:  Aaron is in his first year of law school. 
     Joel:  Joel is now a full-fledged law-shark having just finished his clerking.
     David:  I haven't heard from David since he was doing his residency at John Hopkins, but I think he was leaning towards pediatric medicine (hey, his Dad delivers them and he takes care of them).
     Bill:  Bill is almost done with culinary school.
     Brandy:  Bill's wife does special orders for the Barnes & Noble in Little Rock.
     Bob:  Last I heard from Bob, he had to move back to Shamokin, PA to take care of his father.  When he was here he worked at Zero Mountain which was a food storage facility.  I gamed with him and two other guys from his job whose names escape me.
     Bishop:  He should be in his Journeyman years as an electrician, haven't seen him in awhile though.
     Max:  How could I forget Max.  He has degrees in theater and graphic arts, last I heard he was working as a tour guide in Dallas.
     Jeremy:  Last I heard he was doing IT in Austin.
     Will:  Will had somehow convinced the University that he was a Mac Expert and gotten a job.  He was fired after a year.
     There are a few other people I have played with as an adult: Floyd, Danny (sold drugs from his apartment, sometimes during our games), James (last time I knew he was doing Dinner Theater at Murray's), Kevin (supposedly went to culinary school), and some others whose names I can't remember whose fates I don't know about.


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 14, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Huh... everyone seems to be defining their life as their job.



Not really; it's just that the whole point of the thread was to ask what we did professionally, so that's what most people have answered...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 14, 2004)

Achan hiArusa said:
			
		

> Theron:  Theron is (last I heard) a CSA at Wal-Mart.




His last name wouldn't be Hightower, would it?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Dec 14, 2004)

I work in the risk review department for a major bank.  Check fraud, signature verification, ATM fraud, suspicious account activity, that sort of thing.


----------



## CarlZog (Dec 14, 2004)

I edit a series of marine navigation handbooks used by sailors and ship captains. I also work as a professional sailor -- teaching nav and seamanship on tall ships that run high school and college semester-at-sea programs.

Working on boats full time kept me out of regular gaming for a long time. Now, life is a little more settled. The office gig allows me to be in a weekly game, and I still go sailing a few months out of the year. Life is good.

Although it would still be OK to win the lottery and spend a year catching up on all the gaming I'd like to do.


----------



## Veritas (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm a forecast meteorologist for Canada's largest private sector weather forecasting company, The Weather Network. If you live between Wawa, Ontario and St John's, Newfoundland, I'm responsible for forecasting for you for 4 days out of every 9. If you live between Wawa and Vancouver Island, my wife forecasts for you for the same period. I'm currently on day 3 of my shift rotation, if you're interested.

My route to get to this point... worked a lot of crappy CS jobs while earning my BSc in Physics from the University of Guelph. Took a year off to live in Ottawa with a buddy of mine. Moved back to Toronto and attended York University for 2 years to get my Certificate in Meteorology (kinda like a Masters-lite). Got a job my last year with the Ontario Ministry of the Environment forecasting air quality and issuing smog advisories. Finished my certificate and finished off the summer season at the Ministry and then moved on to this job, where I'm just finishing off my 2nd year with the company.

The hours are weird (4 12 hour shifts, then 5 days off), but I work with my wife, so we have the same schedule, and thus the same time off (works great for vacations), and the pay is good.


----------



## Theron (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm the Operations Coordinator (IT and facilities guy) for a non-profit HIV/STD clinic here in Houstopolis.


----------



## Sejs (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm a Parafuneral, which is alot like being a Paralegal, only with more dead people and cotton balls.  When my funeral home's current apprentice finishes, I'll get bumped up and begin the 2 year certification process.  Assuming everything goes as it should, after that I will be a fully lisenced Funeral Director and Embalmer.



I like my job.  The people I work with are really easy to get along with.


My co-workers arn't half bad, either.


----------



## Algolei (Dec 14, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> My heart goes out to you and Mythusmage...but I do have to ask: How exactly do you manage to post on the board?!



I have local relatives who own computers.  And there's a place I can go to access the 'net at night for free.  Plus the libraries around here allow you to use their computers to access the 'net and visit some messageboards (if you're nice to the librarians).

If it wasn't for socialised medicine, I wouldn't even know I existed.  Every day I'm aware of myself, I'm just glad to be alive.


----------



## s/LaSH (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm an unemployed/freelance artist/illustrator with a webcomic. Somewhere between those axes. In a little over a month, I'm going to be studying 3D animation for two years, and hopefully start a career in that area.

In the past, I've studied technology and aviation, but never got anywhere in particular. As always, I write; but haven't finished much yet. Should really do so.


----------



## Krieg (Dec 14, 2004)

To add to the list of former occupations.

Worked as a farmhand in high school (Bailing Hay, shoveling manure, castrating hogs...all the fun stuff).

Joined the 'Corps right out of HS as a crypto tech and later as a range coach and PMI (Primary Markmanship Instructor).

Managed a Pawn Shop.

Doorman/bartender/bar mangager extraodinair for longer than I care to admit. 



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Where should I send it (once I get it updated)?
> 
> Thanks!




Most of my contacts are in other agencies but I still have a few friends at DoD.

fmatson*at*gmail.com 



			
				Ampolitor said:
			
		

> well after finishing my second tour with the marines (2/27 ohh rah)




Semper Fi Teufelhunden!



			
				fett527 said:
			
		

> The most fun I had in a job was working/managing at a QZAR, a laser tag establishment.




You wouldn't happen to be referring to the one in Centerville would ya?


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 15, 2004)

I spent 15 years developing all kinds of fun things that are in the majority of modern printing technology which the document company in question decided to license out and lose literal billions on. I've also designed and co-ran the technical program at a charter school of science and technology, been tech support, and most recently was a loan officer. I'm currently a stay at home dad who is either going to make a living writing, or finally allow myself to exist on disability. We'll see what happens in a couple years.

My group: My wife is a Home Equity Underwriter, my son washes cars at a large chain, my other son is in junior high, our best friend is curerntly selling something called Mangostein juice and doing contracting, and his ex-wife is a House Coordinator for developmentally disabled adults.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 15, 2004)

I am an Industrial Engineer by degree and professional certification. My current job title is Senior Operations Planning Analyst. I get to play with data and work with people all over my company all day long and I really enjoy it. I've always been lucky to work with great people in every position and job I've held.

My group consists of a Design Engineer who is also a PE, but has additionally just finished his PhD; a Designer in the test lab; a Technician or Project manager in a different test lab (we all work for the same company - see below); the Designer's wife is an Office Manger/Network Admin for a local Tool Grinding and Calibration company; and a PA (Physician's Asistant) for a local dermatologist.

The company most of us work for (http://www.lord.com) has a variety of products from the adhesive holding together some of the layers of an M&Ms bag to a helicopter rotor assembly.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Dec 15, 2004)

Provider relations at a health insurance company.

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllll fun I tell ya.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Dec 15, 2004)

I made the decision this year to walk away from a Master of Arts in studies in religion - not because I'm afraid it won't lead anywhere, but because I'm burned out on research after a few very tough years following a nasty breakup.

(Though I'm back with that same girl; I'd say I've learned nothing, but that would be flippant. She's very different.)

So as it stands, I have a Bachelor of Arts majoring in English and history with Honours in studies in religion. I currently work for my parents, who run a small but growing veterinary pharmaceutical company; the job involves mostly repetitive tasks like labelling, overseeing the machine which fills bottles with tablets or putting tubes of ointment in trays, but the upside is that I sit at a desk with a computer and occupy my eyes with the Intarweb while my hands work.

Previously, I've worked for a supermarket filling the dairy cases and at one of Sydney's Unfriendly Local Gaming Stores. I was also trained for a job at a service station (gas station for the Yanqui hordes), which would have been excellent since at the time my family was living across the street from it, but they never called me to give me shifts.

My immediate goals are twofold: saving up for a trip to California to see my girlfriend, and finding a more satisfying job on my return. Ideally, I'd love to work in a field like publishing - I read extremely fast and would be an excellent proofreader/copy editor/whatever. I'd also probably enjoy the job even if I wasn't working on books that I'd want to read myself. I have an extremely high tolerance for boredom as long as my brain is actually occupied.

So if anyone knows of any opportunities for an office job in publishing or a similar field in Sydney, let me know.  Research, whatever.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 15, 2004)

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> So as it stands, I have a Bachelor of Arts majoring in English and history with Honours in studies in religion. I currently work for my parents, who run a small but growing veterinary pharmaceutical company;





But... you still dress like a clown, right?  RIGHT?


----------



## Gregor (Dec 15, 2004)

Veritas said:
			
		

> Got a job my last year with the Ontario Ministry of the Environment forecasting air quality and issuing smog advisories.




Thats amazing, I currently work for the MOE!

Im finishing off my degree in Political Science (with a focus in Public Policy and Policy Analysis) from the University of Toronto (i'll be done in the spring) and I will be pursuing a career in Policy Analysis very soon.

Cheers,


----------



## glass (Dec 15, 2004)

I work for an architects' practice, and do a part time degree course in Architectural Design & Technology by day release.

I use to describe myself as an Architectural Technologist, before (ironically) I joined the British Institute of Architectural Technologists and had to stop.

My (sadly much diminished) group feature 1 guy who works for IBM, 1 guy who works in a supermarket, and one guy who at the last count had four jobs including social work & web design.


glass.


----------



## Praeden (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm a research physicist, currently finishing a PhD in computer modelling/applied mathematics.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Dec 16, 2004)

*Nope*



			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> His last name wouldn't be Hightower, would it?




Nope, its not that, I can't seem to remember how to spell his last name, but is sounds like Nunaly.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 16, 2004)

If we're getting into former jobs:


English Teacher
Logging (spacing, bucking and spiking)
Bicycle Courier (when you're 18, Best Job EVAH)
Waiter/Line Cook/Busboy/Assistant Manager at a Boston Pizza
Janitor
I also once served as a roadie for an all-girl rock-and-roll band in Lake Louise, but that wasn't a paying gig.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Dec 16, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I also once served as a roadie for an all-girl rock-and-roll band in Lake Louise, but that wasn't a paying gig.




How do you keep landing these great all-girl things?  First this, then Kung Fu Angels?  Wait...maybe I just don't want to know.  

My former job list would eat up waaaay too much bandwidth if I were to type it up here.  I'll hit the highlights:

Grew up on a farm... self explanatory
DJ at the first high school radio station in Arkansas (Cave City HS..go Cavemen!)
Worked in radio off and on for about 7 years after that.
Pizza delivery driver (contender for best job Ev-AR for a young single guy)
Club DJ (Another contender)
Roadie for local bands (country and rock)
Theater Projectionist
Laborer in a soybean bagging plant (worst job I ever had)
Text editor and proof reader for a data acquistion and distribution company
Data entry for the Post office (long term temp...no chance of getting a real PO job, but the pay was great)
Computer  technician padawan (that fell through for personal reasons)
Video store manager (good and bad points... corporate made it bad)
And now data entry operator for Heifer International.  I hope to die there many years from now.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 16, 2004)

Currently freelance illustrator, writer and webdesigner (and a bad one at that!). And daddy! Buy lots of Fiery Dragon Products and help me feed my baby! 

I have a degree in Advertising, and I worked for 6 years as Art Director of several ad agencies, winning a couple of awards.

Oh, and I directed ligerie photo shoots.

I don't know how that keeps comin' up...


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 16, 2004)

Uh... Research Librarian.

BA in English and History.  Wanted a job in publishing/editing, but Texas is not the place for that career.  I can empathize with Ranger Wickett.  It took me about 6 months to find a gig after I graduated with an English degree.  Glad I didn't pursue it for the money.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 16, 2004)

Stupid Double Post ...grumble...


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 16, 2004)

Uh... Research Librarian.

BA in English and History.  Wanted a job in publishing/editing, but Texas is not the place for that career.  I can empathize with Ranger Wickett.  It took me about 6 months to find a gig after I graduated with an English degree.  Glad I didn't pursue it for the money.


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 17, 2004)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> How do you keep landing these great all-girl things?



Clean living, my friend.


			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> Oh, and I directed lingerie photo shoots.



That, friend, is called "Stealing barsoomcore's glory in the WORST way."

Bastid. But I did buy a Counter Collection, so I haven't totally abandoned your baby. And two of your AWESOME illustrations for my Barsoom PCs are still up on the website. The rest of the gang have since died, alas, but I'll never forget the looks on my players' faces when they saw your work, friend. They were so thrilled. Thanks again.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 17, 2004)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Clean living, my friend.
> 
> That, friend, is called "Stealing barsoomcore's glory in the WORST way."
> 
> Bastid. But I did buy a Counter Collection, so I haven't totally abandoned your baby. And two of your AWESOME illustrations for my Barsoom PCs are still up on the website. The rest of the gang have since died, alas, but I'll never forget the looks on my players' faces when they saw your work, friend. They were so thrilled. Thanks again.



 My pleasure.

Perhaps you can keep the images up as a memorial of the fallen?


----------



## hyulf (Dec 17, 2004)

I work as a health/sexuality educator for a nationally (US) known reproductive health care program. I get to work with all ages talking about sexuality. The job is a blast although I do a lot of driving.  

Before that I worked as an educator at a battered women's shelter.  

Before that I put phone numbers in the phone book for a telecommunications company.

Many other jobs at bookstores, gamestores, tarot reader, astrologer and college student.

Currently working on my Masters in Mental Health Counseling.

My group has:
- Director of Residential Life at a chef school
- Asst. Director of Health Research Statistics for State Dept. of Health
- IT/Computer support person for local university
- Data entry for a weapons contractor
- Retail position at Sears
- Database manager for a medical school

I have gamed with too many other people to list them.  

There is quite the diversity on this thread and ENWorld.

hyulf


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Dec 19, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> But... you still dress like a clown, right?  RIGHT?



Actually, now that you mention it, never have. Huh.


----------



## The Shaman (Dec 19, 2004)

Pine-pig-turned-fern-feeler - former park ranger, now resource ecologist.


----------



## kenobi65 (Dec 20, 2004)

Account planner at a big ad agency, a title that tells you nearly nothing about what I do.  My job is to make sure the people who write ads understand the people that the ads are for.

It's a lot like market research, a field I worked in for 10 years before moving to the ad agency 5 years ago.  I did market research for a personal-care products company for 7 years (hair care, deodorant), then a food company for 3 years (pancake syrup, hot cereal).

And, I'm jealous of klaus....we don't have a lingerie account here.


----------



## arwink (Dec 21, 2004)

Part-Time PhD student studying the narrative implications of roleplaying games.

I also pick up a lot of teaching work in the writing courses of the local universities, usually enough to keep me afloat for most of the year.

And I write freelance as a writer.  I've done bits of everything except novels and film scripts at this point.  For a year about a third of my (admittedly meagre) income came from writing poetry.

I've also worked as a content developer and submissions editor for a small publishing company, ad copy writer for a local radio station, and an RA during my undergrad.


----------



## tarchon (Dec 21, 2004)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> E-mail me.  About the Homeland Security (sadly) and not the fiction.




I dunno - a good sci fi background counts for a lot in that area.


----------



## tarchon (Dec 21, 2004)

francisca said:
			
		

> I work for the Purdue University College of Engineering.  My job title says "Computer Systems Engineer".  What I do is maintain Solaris and Linux machines, including all hardware and OS issues, including security.  Basically everything except for application support.  I like to tell people, "if it's in the background, I handle it".  That and whatever my boss tells me to do.  I'm kinda the last stop for bizarro problems from all areas that we support.



Hey!  I caused a lot of those!

I am a laserer.  I laser aircraft, spacecraft, satellites, turbines, tubes, nanoparticles, wafers, bacteria, dead chickens, CD biosensors, and occasionally I try to laser eyeballs and brains, though technically those were just superluminescent LEDs since it scares people if you use "eyeball" and "laser" in the same sentence. And I write lots of highly speculative science fiction that has an off chance of turning into fact after a large amount of money is spent on it.


----------



## Zappo (Dec 21, 2004)

I guess this part of the sentence:







> just curious as to what the members of ENWorld do in the real world.



overflowed the stack on my brain or something.


----------

